# Should I get a subwoofer to go with floor standing speakers?



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm going to be setting up a new living room home theatre and the speakers I'm hoping to get are the Pioneer SP-FS52 floor standing speakers. Since buying the smaller speakers (SP-BS22) with stands for the back surround is the same price as the towers, I will have 4 floor standing speakers in the setup plus the center channel (SP-C22). The question I'm trying to answer is whether I should get a subwoofer to complement the system or not?

I checked the specs on the floor speakers and their response range starts at 40Hz. The subwoofer (SW-8MK2) that would go with this setup has a response range starting from 38Hz ... not much of an improvement. Also, I currently have a subwoofer (not the best) that I use along with my Yamaha Sound Projection Bar and I have it turned down to about 25% power since the significant other isn't big on that rumbling feeling.

So what I'm wondering about is whether the four floor standing speakers would give me enough bass to make movie watching enjoyable ... give you a bit of that rumbling in your stomach feeling without shaking the windows or anything else.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes for movies, Depends how much Bass you like. Try out the speakers first but they have small woofers so cannot move near as much air as a Sub-woofer for Deep bass. 
sub-woofers are much better for Bass than Tower speakers, With the exception of subs built into some high end Tower speakers

You could get a different brand sub-woofer possibly if you want a bigger badder Bass response but price would probably be a lot higher.
My 15" sub-woofer sadly outshines rest of my system , which needs to change soon !


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Harry Muscle said:


> I checked the specs on the floor speakers and their response range starts at 40Hz. The subwoofer (SW-8MK2) that would go with this setup has a response range starting from 38Hz ... not much of an improvement. Also, I currently have a subwoofer (not the best) that I use along with my Yamaha Sound Projection Bar and I have it turned down to about 25% power since the significant other isn't big on that rumbling feeling.
> 
> So what I'm wondering about is whether the four floor standing speakers would give me enough bass to make movie watching enjoyable ... give you a bit of that rumbling in your stomach feeling without shaking the windows or anything else.


While the Andrew Jones Pioneer speakers are widely regarded as being a very good value, the accompanying subwoofer is not. In order to get what you're looking for you would really need something a bit more capable.

Also note that certain parts of a soundtrack are only delivered through the subwoofer -- the .1 portion -- so regardless of how much bass your speakers can deliver you'll still will be missing something without a sub.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, there are no affordable speakers out there that will do true "full range" at any meaningful levels. Even good quality tower speakers will need a sub if you want any low end that makes your chest vibrate during movies. You won't find any good home theatre system without a sub that reaches down below at minimum 20hz with at least 80 or more db.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

theJman said:


> <snip>
> 
> Also note that certain parts of a soundtrack are only delivered through the subwoofer -- the .1 portion -- so regardless of how much bass your speakers can deliver you'll still will be missing something without a sub.


The AVR will route the LFE (.1) track through the front L/R speakers if no subwoofer is present.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Check the Polk 505 at newegg. 
It goes on sale regularity and would be considerably better than the pioneer sub.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Add a sub if you have room. Look at SVS and HSU


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Considering the speakers are $130/pr at Fry's the Polk sub seems more appropriate plus it goes on sale for less than it is listed for right now http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290130 
The least expensive Hsu is $350 and the least expensive SVS is $450, granted they are better though.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Craigslist, sometimes have them.

but here is another inexpensive sub

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-629


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Agree, there are no affordable speakers out there that will do true "full range" at any meaningful levels. Even good quality tower speakers will need a sub if you want any low end that makes your chest vibrate during movies. You won't find any good home theatre system without a sub that reaches down below at minimum 20hz with at least 80 or more db.





chashint said:


> The AVR will route the LFE (.1) track through the front L/R speakers if no subwoofer is present.


I have not seen an AVR that will put the LFE through the front Speakers, as far as I know the .1 gets dropped.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you set your receiver to mains+sub and your mains are set to full range it will. On Some it's called double bass.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Andre said:


> Add a sub if you have room. Look at SVS and HSU


and you will wonder how you ever lived without one these,i had the wife frown for the longest time,she finally caved in to my requests and i snuck in a Hsu


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> If you set your receiver to mains+sub and your mains are set to full range it will. On Some it's called double bass.


If I understand my onkyo manual, double bass, when mains are set to full, sends the low end from the mains to the sub also. Above 40hz?
From the manual: "Withe the double bass function, you can boost bass output by feeding bass sounds from the front left, right,and center channels to the subwoofer". Only works when set to "full". Do I misunderstand?
OP, yes put a sub in place definitely. As others said, it's the only way to realize ghe true dynamics of a modern soundtrack. You can always trim the LFE level when your girl is around. Who knows, she might come to appreciate movies with a real sub that doesn't bloat out! It's so much different.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Blacklightning said:


> I have not seen an AVR that will put the LFE through the front Speakers, as far as I know the .1 gets dropped.


Baloney.
Check page 17 in this manual, 'Other Speaker Connection' bottom right of page.
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Home/VSX-23TXH_OperatingInstructions0512.pdf


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

chashint said:


> Baloney.
> Check page 17 in this manual, 'Other Speaker Connection' bottom right of page.
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Home/VSX-23TXH_OperatingInstructions0512.pdf


Well now I've seen it. :unbelievable:

Seems like an easy way to damage your speakers if you like playing things loud. Hopefully you can still set your speakers to small and set the xover really low.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

The .1 channel should not be redirected to your mains what a bad idea. Not a lot of speakers out there that can provide 115db where you would be sitting at at 20hz or less. Talking about a good way to clip a amp and cook your speakers tweeters.

If you listen near or at reference level then good luck and report back what happens.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I couldn't open the link to the pioneer manual for some reason, but I'd have to think it was a typo. Sending .1 to just about ANY mains is the worst idea ever. I can't believe a manufacturer would suggest it. ...unless they want you to cook your rcvr too! Or weld the voice coils together, etc... Lol


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

There are movies with content down to what 5hz or so? Without a very powerful amp not a avr your going to run out of power very fast. Plus what speaker out there without powered subs and even a lot with powered subs can handle the possible content that low?

I run 2 18" subs and can play flat to 10hz but it takes a lot of power to move that amount of air.

I would go with a quality sub that has a good size driver and ample amp to off load the work load from the mains so you don't strain the avr and it can deal with the mids and highs.

Leave the heavy lifting for the sub.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> So what I'm wondering about is whether the four floor standing speakers would give me enough bass to make movie watching enjoyable ... give you a bit of that rumbling in your stomach feeling without shaking the windows or anything else.


Hi Harry,
I think only you can answer that. Get the 4 towers and find out. 
If you are happy, great. If you feel the need to add a sub (or two), then there are plenty here who will recommend good bargains for you. Check out the reviews section too. TheJman did one recently on a high value sub in that price range.

cheers


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

There will always be people how cannot afford or have room for a subwoofer, and yet want the most sound possible. Sure setting your small speakers to large and your avr to no sub will send full range to them and will effect their sound quality but I should think that most that most can hear a speakers pain for high distortion and be sensible enough to back off the volume. Running a small speaker full range will not instantly cause it to melt into a pile of slag, they can handle it within the limits of its engineering and volume is the key.

So go ahead and hook up your 4 floor standers and run them full range (set to large, set AVR to no sub) and gradually increase the volume. Question: Can you acheive a volume you're satisfied with with hearing the woofer buzz or bottom out? If so, your in luck what you have acheives your goal, you're happy, if not look at craiglisting one of the floorstanders (unless you want to use them and L and R Wides), and find yourself a sub you can afford (try to look at 12-15" driver, a "sub" that only has an 8" driver is for base reinforcement of very small bookshelf speakers and is only called a "sub" as a marketing ploy)


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah only large 10-20" inch sub-woofers can Move alot of air, 8" inch isn't really a sub-woofer.
Bigger cone area = more air moved.

4 Tower speakers with 10-15" woofers might work though.

Larger 8" woofers might go deep enough if you do not want house shaking bass.


----------

